# تدفق للزيوت علي الارض تحت السياره



## محمد حسن محمد حمد (16 فبراير 2010)

الاحظ وجود تدفق للزيوت علي الارض تحت السياره(مقاس الزيت تمام وكذلك مقاس زيت الفرامل )والكرتيل بحاله جيده وكذلك صامولة الكارتيل !ياتري ما أثر ذلك والاسباب المتوقعة حتى لا تستفحل المشكله.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حسب ماذكرت انه لا يوجد تسرب من الكارتيل ..ارجو ان تلاحظ الى المنطقة بين المحرك وصندوق التروس فقد يكون التسرب من صندوق التروس او من لباد عمود الكرنك الخلفى
وانصحك بالذهاب الى مركز الصيانة


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2010)

طالما يوجد تسرب للزيوت تحت السيارة فمعنى ذلك 
إذا كان تحت المحرك فإما من مصفاة الزيت وتحدث معي إذا كان نوعية المصافي غير أصلية 
أو من الكارتيل تهريب من الجوان أو من العزقة أو رشح على الكولاس 
أو من مبرد الزيت 
أو تأكد إن كان ماء من الرادياتير أو الخراطيم 
أو التهريب من زيت الواط أو من الدفرنسية لبادات أو سيل أو من الأشكمان أثناء دوران السيارة دون حركة 
وكما نصحك الأخ العقاب عليك بمراجعة ورشات الأصلاح


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

اذهب الى الصيانة


----------



## commander 15 (17 فبراير 2010)

حدد اخي الكريم 
هل السيارة دفع امامي او خلفي
هل هي قير اوتوماتيك او عادي
موقع الزيت في الأمام او الوسط او الخلف 
لون الزيت اسود او احمر او غير ذلك​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله اجابات متميزة ورائعة ، جزاكم الله خيرا ، وكم اود ان يشارك الاخوة المهندين جميعا في الاجابة علي الاسئلة ، وفي الحوارات حول هندسة السيارات ، ففي ذلك فائدة كبيرة وهو الهدف من هذا الملتقي المبارك ، جزى الله أخانا المشرف القدير العقاب ، والمتميزان دائما سمير شربك و commander 15
علي مشاركتهما الايجابية المتميزة .


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (19 فبراير 2010)

أنا عندي تسرب في الزيت من علبة الدريكسيون ولكن بشكل خفيف يعني كل أسبوع حوالي ربع فنجان قهوة.......هل هناك خطورة وما هي ؟


----------

